#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Chemical Engineering Ebooks and Notes Download >  >  Lectures on Random Polymers

## faadoo-test0001

Download Lectures on Random Polymers by F. Caravenna, F. den Hollander, N. Petrelis, These lecture notes will help you learn and guide through polymer chains interacting with themselves and/or with their environment. 

*CONTENTS-*



1. Background, model setting, free energy, two basic models 
2. Polymer collapse 
3. A polymer near a homogeneous interface 
4. A polymer near a random interface 
5. A copolymer interacting with two immiscible fluids
6. A polymer in a random potential





  Similar Threads: Polymers in engineering chemistry free lecture notes download Metallurgical engineering polymers full notes ebook free download pdf Metallurgical engineering polymers structure ebook free download pdf Electroactive Polymers PPT PDF Seminar Report & Paper Presentation ebook for CEMENT, POLYMERS,LUBRICANTS

----------

